# An interesting conjecture



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

This bit of speculation has been circulating on the Web:

Osama Bin Laden was living with 3 wives in one compound and never left the house for 5 years.
> > 
> > 
It is now believed he called the Navy Seals himself.


----------

